# My laptop Battery is SWOLLEN



## HeliAnimal (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know what happened but my laptop battery is swollen like Li-poly batteries do if they get damaged. I haven't done anything out of the ordinary! This is annoying because I'm going to end up buying a new battery I predict.


----------



## wraith (Feb 8, 2007)

Since you're Mac Book Pro should still be under the 1yr Apple Care warranty, I think they'l replace that battery for you. It's obvioulsy defective.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 8, 2007)

second opinion: I agree with wraith! You can get that battery replaced under warranty.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 8, 2007)

similar problem here:
http://macosx.com/forums/hardware-peripherals/291375-bulging-battery-spastic-trackpad.html


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Heli,

Where do you live? I think it's best to have them have a look at an Apple store or an authorized service provider, or call AppleCare. If you have to call them it will also be good if you have some pictures so you can show them if requested. Swollen batteries should be taken seriously.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 9, 2007)

Do note use that battery. Take it out of the computer, and use the computer plugged in. If you can't take it out, don't use the computer.


----------



## indapino22 (Feb 12, 2007)

im going to be buying a macbook pro in the next day or so...how often do the batteries swell up? and is this something that should make me reconsider my plans to purchase a macbook pro?


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, this is a relatively isolated event as far as I know. Defects happen, and you're covered for a year automatically.


----------



## indapino22 (Feb 12, 2007)

yes defects happen..but i dont want a laptop to blow up my crotch, macbook pro is covered for a year automatically but im not!

as for it being an isolated event, is there a way to find out the build date of the thread starters macbook pro? and what dates i should look out for


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually, you wouldn't want to check the laptop, check the battery. Apple has recalled some defects:
https://support.apple.com/macbookpro15/batteryexchange/


----------



## indapino22 (Feb 12, 2007)

cool thanks!  thats the first thing im going to check upon recieveing my macbookpro


----------

